# need halp building sealed box



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

im looking to buy http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117144 with a 1000 watt amp. just need a box for it, but all premade are so expensive. how big of one do you think i would need for that sub? or, it it just was about a cude in shape with right amount of inner volume and completely sealed, would that work? i know what im supposed to make a box out of, just not sure if it really matters what the measurements are..


----------



## jonathan68 (May 9, 2002)

a premade box is the way too go but if you care too build your own it's not really that hard. too small of a box will make no bass while too big of a box will make the bass sound really bad and will most likely damage your subs. there are a host of websites on the net about box building and getting the size just right. most subs will come with directions about how much cubic space you will need if building your own. i just looked up the sub your looking into and the box size is: Recommended Enclosure Use: 0.85 ~ 1.75 Cubic Feet which is a fairly small box. hit the web search engines and do some homework on box building, i'm sure you can find what your looking for.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i did, but they all required these requirements (such as Qes, Qtc) to build box and pioneer doesnt supply them at least online. but as long as it does about ~1 cubic foot of air and is about a cube, it WILL work? i know that the opening diamiter is 11.5" if its 12" sub


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The sub will say it needs so much, like one cubic foot. The you X length Xwidth Xhight, if you have a 12 inch woofer then about 1.5 to 2 cubic feet per woofer should be good. Go to the local hardware store get a sheet of MDF couple tubes of liquid nails, and some dry wall screws. Measure up the car it's going into and make it fit. Doesn't have to be perfect(size) it can be smaller about a 1.5 should give good deep bass still. And the box will not be that big either. Reason the boxes are so much is they weigh so much. 
I got two old school Rockford Fosgate punch 12 inch and a box, I'll give you a deal as looking to unload my stuff for a move, depending on the shipping, interested let me know. If not good luck with your build let me know if you need more info......


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

found a site with resonable prices for boxes . anyway, what do you think about what im getting? price range is about $300 for everything..
http://cardiscountstereos.com/catalog page.asp?Product+#=KDAPD38
http://cardiscountstereos.com/catalog page.asp?Product+#=GT1000M
http://cardiscountstereos.com/catalog page.asp?Product+#=TSPR12GR
http://cardiscountstereos.com/catalog page.asp?Product+#=POWERKIT4
http://cardiscountstereos.com/catalog page.asp?Product+#=UPK750
http://cardiscountstereos.com/catalog page.asp?Product+#=QAHS12EM
and later, 2 pairs of these
http://cardiscountstereos.com/catalog page.asp?Product+#=ALP52


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Looks good when you run the RCA"S from the head unit to the amp make sure not to run the power cables down the same side or you could end up with cross talk(noise). Also put the fuse for the power cable within a foot or so of the battery.
On a side note why do you and matt and every body have cats in you avatars?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

because cats pwn 

found something else (again). this time, i think im going to stay with it..

http://www.millionbuy.com/visvb212pkg.html
http://www.millionbuy.com/duaxdm6820.html
http://www.millionbuy.com/pakkp52n.html 2 pairs of those

all installation for head unit stays the same..should be big boom? and would it be sane to wire it through car battery ONLY?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Cats PWN :laugh:
Yeah you'll be fine off the battery, but one suggestion is I'd go with the original head unit as the other one is no name so I don't think you'd be as happy with the last one.
New kit looks nice and for the price you can't go wrong either.


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

Good brands:

Head Units: Alpine, Eclipse, Kenwood, Pioneer, and I like Sony

Amps/Subs: Alpine, Earthquake, Eclipse, Infinity, JL, Kicker, some MTX, Phoenix Gold, Polk, Rockford Fosgate.


This is a quick list to get you started. If you stick to these brands you'll be fine. There is a lot of garbage out there in the car audio world.

In my opinion, a $50 sub will last you like a year. You cannot build a 1000w system with $300; the wiring alone (you need at least 4ga or bigger) would cost probably $60+. In the end, you'll do what you want but I feel I need to give my two cents.



For future reference, here are some car audio sites I frequent, and buy from:

OnlineCarStereo
WoofersEtc
Cardomain/Crutchfield


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i just need something that will last long enough. im probably going to wait till the summer though, so i have more money. does $600 sound gewd?


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm not even sure what you want. $600 can build you a decent system, but what you buy depends on what you want with your system. Wanting something that will last is great but....that's not very specific.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i need something that will get good bass response to fast, low, and loud beats. i listen to alot of trance/techno, and some of those songs are rediculous. i also create some of my own trance, so it would be nice to have something that would sound true. it is an absolute must to have a sub and ipod connect abilities. ipod charge is also very much wanted, but not required. thats why i chose the Dual head. people have used them, and thought it was pretty good.

how good is MTX, Kicker, Pyle? those brands seem to be my best bet, but pyle is really cheap price wise...are the bad quality? id like to never really have to do a major upgrade for the money

btw, i have a 96 avalon


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

Pyle = Pile (of ****)

cheap = bad in the car audio world

read my list again, some MTX is good, as well as kicker.

Fast and Low are completely different things. You can get fast, tight response with smaller subs, and loud, low response with bigger subs. For your music I would suggest 10" for better response and they can still get pretty low.

Your car doesn't matter unless it's too small to hold a subwoofer box, like a truck. Then you need to worry about space.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Ageclipsegt,
I sappose your gonna say that Visonik is junk too? But kicker is good huh? And yet you post a Crutchfeild link.

Forcifier,
You have good choices, just thought you should get a better head unit is all but if your happy with it then thats all that maters!


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

I "sappose" so, and what's your problem? Crutchfield is a big name, I'm just giving him some examples of places to look.

Happiness is what matters, but he wont be happy with crap for car audio.


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

"Best Brands to AVOID:

Alphasonik (entry level subs)
American HiFi
American Legacy
American Pro
Audiobahn (entry level subs)
Audiofonics
Audiopipe (except maybe their top sub line)
Audiotek
Audiovox
Automobile
Becker
Blitz
Boss
Cuspid
Diesel
DHD
Dual
Durabrand
Hollywood Sound Labs
Insignia
JDL
Jensen
Kenford
Kenwood (speakers)
Kole
Kraco
Kronik
LA Sound
Legacy
Lightning Audio (except possibly their top line amps)
Logic Sound Lab
MA Audio (Highest-end amps are acceptable)
Majestic
Optimus (Radio Shack)
Performance Teknique
Phoenix Digital
Planet Audio (Post-Boss buyout)
Power Acoustik (entry/mid-level subs)
Profile California
Pyle
Pyramid
Q-Power
Rampage
RCA
Roadmaster
Rockbox
Rockwood
SAS Bazooka (amplifiers)
Sherwood
Sony Xplode
Soundstorm
Sparkomatic
SPL Audio
Thump
Ultimate Sounds
Ultra Linear
Visonik
Volfenhag
Xplore"


This is a quote off another forum I visit. 

http://www.caraudioforum.com/vbb3/showthread.php?t=282597&highlight=visonik

This one says avoid visonik, but kicker is good:

http://www.caraudioforum.com/vbb3/showthread.php?t=283486&highlight=visonik


*This is what I found in 2 minutes of research, you should try it sometime.*:wink:
-
-
-


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

with the stuff in parentheses, is that mean that those are the products from that company to avoid or the exception?


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

between the quotations is what to AVOID, as per the post.

In the parentheses are confusing, some say stuff like except expensive, some say nothing, like Kenwood (speakers) means kenwood speakers are bad, but the head units are good and such.


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

Alphasonik (entry level subs)
-their entry level subs are to avoid (their expensive stuff is ok)

Audiobahn (entry level subs)
-their entry level subs are to avoid (their expensive stuff is ok)

Audiopipe (except maybe their top sub line)
-Avoid all except the most expensive they make

Kenwood (speakers)
- avoid kenwood's speakers, their Head Units are good

Lightning Audio (except possibly their top line amps)
-same, but I would avoid Lightning audio at all costs, myself.

MA Audio (Highest-end amps are acceptable)
-avoid the cheap

Optimus (Radio Shack)
-avoid anything from radio shack, probably wal-mart as well, but they are a bit better there, it all depends on whats in stock

Planet Audio (Post-Boss buyout)
-avoid planet audio that was made after the boss buyout

Power Acoustik (entry/mid-level subs)
-avoid cheap subs. one I installed blew in a year, it was a $50 sub.

SAS Bazooka (amplifiers)
-avoid the amps



as you can see, cheap = bad, and it's a good rule to remember.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

OH CRUTCHFEILD IS totaly high end man my bad dude. Stop high jacking threads, with yer **** mentality BOY! How old are you? stop flamming in this forum or I'll take action!


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

Crutchfield high end? it's not a brand it's a store. you're obviously not helping anymore in this thread, maybe you should move on "BOY", and take your threats somewhere else. I'm not hijacking threads, I'm helping this person, unlike you. Get the fk on, noob.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I didn't high jack you did, yeah crutchfeild is full retail pricing but if you never leave the block you'd not know this and buy from them.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

look, can you both just be quiet now? both of you helped alot and thank you for that, but you dont have to fight about it.

mod/admin, please close


----------

